# Anyone know a Headlight Aiming procedure???



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

My 1968's lights are shooting everywhere but straight, I don't drive it much at night, but when I do, they're useless. Anybody have any guidlines/procedures for aiming 'em. i.e. distance from a wall, height of beam, disctance from center, etc... 

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Another option, call your local body shop. They'll probably adjust them for little or nothing.....


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

also, procedure is in factory service manual.


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll have look and post my findings...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Joe C2 C5 (Apr 13, 2011)

Park on a level surface about 20' back from a wall, garage door etc. in the dark and you can get them pretty well adjusted yourself.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Joe C2 C5 said:


> Park on a level surface about 20' back from a wall, garage door etc. in the dark and you can get them pretty well adjusted yourself.


:agree

Make sure all of your tires are to proper pressure. Do one light at a time, cover the others with towel or something. A lot of times you will find missing screws or springs or broken plastic nuts. Napa will have all of these pieces.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've used various Hoppy mechanical aimers and even the new lazer based aimers. A wall screen can work just as well. Park the vehicle on level ground facing a light colored wall. You need to have the vehicle 25 feet from the wall, and it has to be dead square facing the wall. Measure the distance from the center of your headlamps to the ground. Take that measurement, and put a line of tape the width of the car at the same height on the wall. Ex: 34" headlight height=tape stripe 34" off the ground on the wall. Make two vertical tape stripes from the horizontal stripe going down to the ground that are spaced the same width as your vehicle. Adjust the hi beams so the center of the beam straddled the horizontal line where it intersects with the vertical line. Adjust the low beams 4" below the horizontal line. This will get you super close, if not dead on.


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bingo! Worked like a charm, nice and straight. Thanks for the help


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Get behind wife's car aim drivers side light at wife's drivers side outside mirror. Aim pass side light at wife's rear view mirror, turn on high beam and left signal, and your good to go. That is how it is done in St. Louis anyway. Pisses me off when I am driving there at night. They never use signals there, but when you see one it is going left for 20 miles.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

likethat said:


> Get behind wife's car aim drivers side light at wife's drivers side outside mirror. Aim pass side light at wife's rear view mirror, turn on high beam and left signal, and your good to go. That is how it is done in St. Louis anyway. Pisses me off when I am driving there at night. They never use signals there, but when you see one it is going left for 20 miles.


HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Preach on, my brother!


----------

